# COD: WAW freeze during load



## Viruzzz (Jan 13, 2009)

I installed the game without problems, I can navigate menu's without problems, but as soon as I try to start a single-player game it will freeze during loading on the first mission and I'm unable to do anything except restart my computer.

OS: XP
CPU: AMD Phenom 9550 quad-core ~2.2GHz
Ram: 3GB
Video: 9600 GT 1gb (x2, but i get the same problem whether they run in SLI mode or not)

activision support offers absolutely no help at all. :sigh:

directX and video drivers updated to latest as of today


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

have you tried installing the patch yet?although it may not help it seems to be a mixed bag.


----------



## Viruzzz (Jan 13, 2009)

pharoah said:


> have you tried installing the patch yet?although it may not help it seems to be a mixed bag.


I have not tried. I'm downloading it right now, but looking over the fixes I doubt it'll fix it.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

it may,or may not.due to the number of people having problems with this game.i am doing a bit of research on some fixes for it.also are you getting any error messages,or just crashes?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

not sure if it will help,but here is a list of fixes ive found.

http://www.gamingnewslink.com/2008/...rrors-crashes-freezes-and-intallation-errors/


----------



## Viruzzz (Jan 13, 2009)

I installed the patch and I'm getting the same problem as before.
The screen freezes and goes black, I can still hear sounds from other programs in the background (I can still chat using ventrilo for example) but I can't get rid of the black screen without restarting the computer.

The link you provided doesn't seem to have a solution to my problem. Still reading the comments


----------



## Viruzzz (Jan 13, 2009)

Something you might be interested in knowing.
I moved all the .bik files from the ..\main\video folder to a different folder to see if that would fix it

The game still ran without them, just had to hit esc to skip the non-existent videos, but it still crashed the same place, about 20% into the load bar.

I tried reinstalling once already to fix it, and it didn't change anything. So i have my doubts a second try will, but I'll try and report back.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

just a bit of advice i would disable any antivirus software for the install.they can interfere with installs sometimes.


----------



## Viruzzz (Jan 13, 2009)

I've heard that before, I did that on the second install, and it didn't do anything. Currently reinstalling again. (AV enabled this time)


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

try this :

go to c:\documents and settings\(your name)\Local Settings\Application Data\Activision\CoDWaW\players\profiles
under the folder profiles, delete anything you got there, create a new folder and name it by your name (it's the game profile folder), create a text docuement file (right click, new text document) and rename it active.
open the txt file and write the folder name in it, eg : if the folder is named ABC, write in the txt file ABC
now download and install the latest NVidia Drivers (181.2) it solved lots of my problems with the game, and especially the directx error.


----------



## Viruzzz (Jan 13, 2009)

sadly it didn't solve it for me.


----------



## poton_12 (Feb 11, 2008)

bro viruzzz i m facing exactly the same problem..the only difference is after that black screen for almost 1minute i got a bluescreen of death for a microsecond n my pc restarts...someone instructed me to identify the error plz let me knw after checking wht exact error r u getting by following this method : after crash or freeze restart ur pc then

Do one thing, Right click your computer then click manage. Then select Event Viewer then check out Application, Security and System's logs for any errors. Do this after you have experienced the blue screen and the computer has restarted, There would be some errors in those lists, Find that error and post it here...

i m goin to tell u abt the error which i m getting

Application error:
Faulting application codwaw.exe, version 1.0.0.1, faulting module codwaw.exe, version 1.0.0.1, fault address 0x0030d550.

System error:
The driver nv4_disp for the display device \Device\Video0 got stuck in an infinite loop. This usually indicates a problem with the device itself or with the device driver programming the hardware incorrectly. Please check with your hardware device vendor for any driver updates.

above error looks like a display driver error problem..but i reinstalled the windows then installed fresh latest drivers nothing change the fate...then also tried old drivers but nothing changed....plz tell me which error u r getting???


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

@poton 12, have you tried running ATITool.
Open the 3D view in ATITool and select 'Scan for Artifacts'.
If you see any yellow dots, the hardware is faulty.


----------



## Viruzzz (Jan 13, 2009)

I don't have any errors in there related to codwaw.exe, I have some related to my G15 software which for some reason fails to start with windows, but nothing for cod: waw

My computer doesn't bsod, I've tried leaving it in black screen for 2 minutes before rebooting, It just kept the black screen.


----------



## poton_12 (Feb 11, 2008)

@tyber septim
i cant see any yellow dots in the side picture..no errors till 5 minutes n then i manually aborted the test )


----------



## poton_12 (Feb 11, 2008)

@viruzzzz
hmm bro plz b kind to remember me if u got any success related to this game


----------



## Viruzzz (Jan 13, 2009)

It's been nearly a week(minus a few hours) since I filed a ticket with activision support, haven't heard a word from them after the "we have received your ticket" e-mail.

Has anybody else had any luck? I've looked for a fix for a week now and nobody seems to know whats wrong


----------



## poton_12 (Feb 11, 2008)

^same case wid me bro no luck..why dont u switch to vista 64bit as a last resort...may b it slove the problem..i hav 1gb ram otherwise i wud hav conducted this experiment...do share ur result after this


----------



## 123456789 (Oct 27, 2007)

Have you tryed just deleting Treyarch.bik in Program Files\Activision\Call of Duty - World at War Beta\main\video\ ?

also you could update to windows xp sp3? this might not work, but you could try if you wanted.


----------



## Viruzzz (Jan 13, 2009)

> Response (Nick Bee) - 01/20/2009 02:50 PM
> Hi,
> 
> This error can be caused by not having a sound card installed. All I see are USB speakers and a USB headset. You still need a working sound chipset with drivers installed.
> ...


Whether or not this will fix it I can't say yet. But that's the response i got from activision support.


----------



## cooldrawers (Jan 24, 2009)

If Installing COD World At War....disable any dial-up modems, you have installed. This fixed my problem....after 2 days of head bangin...lol


----------



## Viruzzz (Jan 13, 2009)

Well Well Well. Activision support told me it was because I needed an actual sound card installed and not just onboard. I bought one, installed it, and its working fine for everything, but I'm still having the same problem that I originally had with the game. My computer freezes during load of any map. God this is pissing me off.


----------



## poton_12 (Feb 11, 2008)

hey viruzzz i solved my problem...earlier i was usin xp when i was facing this problem...then i switched to vista 64bit..again same problem...then i switched to vista 32bit sp1...n it worked...never crash again


----------



## Viruzzz (Jan 13, 2009)

Switching to vista is not an option I am willing to consider. That OS is the devil


----------



## Viruzzz (Jan 13, 2009)

somehow I posted after reading the post below, and the post ended up being posted at :15 . reposting so order makes sense


----------



## ScarletSky (Mar 1, 2009)

You need to downgrade your driver card if you're using nVidia. It's something wrong with the shading that Treyarch used. Trust me, I know what you're going through and there is help.


----------



## Viruzzz (Jan 13, 2009)

ScarletSky said:


> You need to downgrade your driver card if you're using nVidia. It's something wrong with the shading that Treyarch used. Trust me, I know what you're going through and there is help.



I have tried that. But I can not find old drivers anywhere. Do you happen to have a website I could get them from (and what old version I would need)?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

have you tried the absolute latest video card driver?
http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_182.08_whql.html


----------



## Viruzzz (Jan 13, 2009)

Mcninjaguy said:


> have you tried the absolute latest video card driver?
> http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_182.08_whql.html


I tried 182.06. Haven't tried 182.08. I'll give it a try, but I have my doubts it'll work. Will update later


----------

